# 910B Working



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

First off I'm still around and kicking. Yes I should be scolded for staying away. Now that I got that out of the way.

I finally went to the other place and got my disk so I could work my hay ground. Was wanting to find another smaller disk to use here. (Actually I wanted a Case) Was cheaper to haul this one back. 

Was deciding which tractor to use, the 600 or 900B since both were diesels and was easy on fuel. Turned out I had to move more tractors than I wanted to. I had easy access to the 910B (which is an LP tractor) so thought I would give it a chance. Tank said it was 40 pecent full so I decided to get it ready.

Now it's one thing to have a tractor ready to pull with, but to farm with is another thing. Checked fluids and added where necessary. Awwww yes the couplers. Case special couplers. Out of 30 case tractors I only have one set of male connectors. Been many years since the couplers have been used. Little balls stuck, orings shot, other orings scuffed inside. About an hour later had the couplers working.

Hooked up the hose's and was ready to give it a try. Since one coupler had a bad oring inside I did have small leak. Ready for a test run. Left the wings up on the disk as it seems to do a better job. 

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0351.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0351.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Made a couple of rounds before one of the hoses said they had enough and was blowing oil averywhere. Had a good one on the 600 as I had used it before. Then I found out the other coupler pulled out the otherway because of missing oring and lost bunch of the little balls. Turned out still had enough to hold the male coupler in. 

Next moring was a bit chilly but had to finish the job. The 910B was ready for a couple hour workout.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0352.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0352.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The 910B handled the disk good in 3rd, trany sounded good, the LP engine never missed a beat.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0353.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0353.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0354.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0354.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

around and around we went.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0356.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0356.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0359.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0359.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Field did work pretty well, some places may need it twice. I should have had the drag hoked to the disk.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0361.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0361.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Was cool , thats why the heavy jacket.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0362.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0362.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Enough posing, time to get the disking done.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/?action=view&current=IMG_0363.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/910B%20Disking/IMG_0363.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Hope you enjoy the pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Looks great Caseman. Welcome back!

How much ground are you working up? What are you going to plant? I always wondered if those LP engines had the stength to pull that big of a disk.

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Don't have much to disk, just trying to slow down the weeds and cheat grass. I will be keeping my eyes open for a small drill with a grass seeder. Will see what it does this year, may end up planting some oats and alfalfa next spring

Lp engine actually seems to pull better thant he diesels. Coarse most of my tractors need to spend some time in the fields working hard. 
caseman-d


----------



## Moneypit (May 19, 2010)

caseman i am lookin to buy a case 900B for resto and then pulling at the local fair it has an inline pump wut kind of pump is that and these engines do nothave the power jugs do they?


----------

